# Good songs for a 6 year old to sing?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Okay before y'all start thinking I'm some pushy stage mom, I'm not. Daily my 6 year old is begging me, just begging, to let her sing on a stage. She loves to sing, and the great thing for her, is that she is actually really good. And I don't just say that as her mom, she has perfect pitch and a good tone. I used to enter in talent contests (and won many of them) when I was young so I know of one, the Junior Talent Search, that operates in all of Southwestern Ontario, that I could enter her in for her this summer. The age is 6-12 years old for the junior division and it is singer, dancers, musicians, whatever. Of course she wants to sing Hannah Montana or something like that but I would rather her sing something that actually has a nice melody and is appropriate for a 6 year old to be singing. I think she would do best with a ballad for her first competition, until she gets more used to the stage. I have explained to her that she very well may not win but she says she doesn't care, she just wants to perform. Anyhoo, I am drawing a blank on songs! So anyone have any ideas? I have thought of possibly:

Tomorrow from Annie
Maybe from Annie
Somewhere Over the Rainbow (but that little Connie Talbot did that and I wouldn't want to be copying)
Somewhere Out There

Does anyone remember some of the Disney songs that are ballads?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, probably not really what you have in mind - but my 6 yr. old DD's absolute favorite song ever, and one she sings all the time, is "Forever and Ever" from Winnie the Pooh!


----------



## Cherie2 (Sep 27, 2006)

My dd was like that when she was that age .. she would just hop on stage and start singing - here is one I really wanted her to sing in her solo in middle school, I guess she was too old by then, she refused









My Name is James - from James and the Giant Peach


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

My favorite song to hear a little kid sing is "Rainbow Connection" (Kermit the frog)


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Rainbow Connection from the Muppets
Where is Love from Oliver
I've got to crow from Peter Pan
Castle on a Cloud from Les Miz
Part of your world from the Little Mermaid
A dream is a wish your heart makes from Cinderella

Folk stuff - Puff the magic dragon, Four Strong Winds, etc.

If you want something more kid-like, I like Raffi's All I really need is a nice one.


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

"Maybe" from Annie is great if she can do it. Good range is needed, but it's good for a child. I know from experience that judges don't want to hear a teeny-bopper song from childish lips. Pick something 100% age appropriate.







And range appropriate!!! If she can't hit all the notes with ease, don't try it.







Good luck!


----------



## Adele_Mommy (Jun 28, 2007)

My dd likes to sing "Reflections" from Mulan.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

How about something from the Sound of Music? That movie is a favorite in our household.

My DD who is 2 sings Doe a Deer, IDK if that's the right name for it. I can see her being like this when she is older, she knows by heart Frosty the Snowman(all of the words), Jingle Bell Rock and Doe a Deer...She is a pretty talented singer for being a 2y/o.


----------

